
Facebook's new terrestrial connectivity systems – Terragraph and Project ARIES - dineshp2
https://code.facebook.com/posts/1072680049445290/introducing-facebook-s-new-terrestrial-connectivity-systems-terragraph-and-project-aries/
======
PaulHoule
One thing they might not notice working in California.

Down east we have trees. Not shrubs that pass for trees, but 40-50 ft high
trees that add 40-50 feet to the height of your sticks.

(Yes, some researchers have gotten millimeter waves to reach base stations
that are under a canopy, but that is different from the tower which will have
to shoot through quite the slant angle unless it is solidly over the
treetops.)

